# Post you dress up pics!



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

This isnt really a dress up just a jacket i have. Some may have seen others with my passed girl Kyza in it. hehe

Gracie loves it.


















Show us yours 
:woof:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

nice jacket, did you tailor that yourself or buy it somewhere?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I brought it  you can get like pink ones and air pilot ones. there very cute, its not going to last much longer she growing like a weed


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's Marley in his sweatshirt


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I must upload Bruno in his cowboy hat~


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Bargain Tank Top*

Here is Josey in her girl's size 6 - sale item halloween tank top.









It says









and we think she is bootiful wearing it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww That's so cute


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I need to get pics of Loki and Brutus in their hoodies. Loki had a cute gray one when he was little, and a green "surf" dog shirt


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I dress Omi up all the time. Husband hates it. Have to get new pics though since I've been dressing her in T-shirts cause of her allergies.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cute Thread.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

damn i need to start pimpin my dogs, the only thing theyve ever worn was a hungry look on their faces.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley likes to match


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Dress up Maddie*

I went up north to visit my girl friend and my parents dressed up Maddie for Halloween, she has plenty of other things to wear I just need to get more pics.


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry o guess that one pic is a little big


----------



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

Cute pics! Where did yall find such cute outfits? Everytime I go to petsmart they have only one piece of clothing so I would like to know where I can find some cute things!


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the TShirt idea due to the allergies. Better get to the lil girls dept for a Rays Tank for Miss Bailey! All of ya'll pictures are fantastic!!


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

ilopez said:


> Cute pics! Where did yall find such cute outfits? Everytime I go to petsmart they have only one piece of clothing so I would like to know where I can find some cute things!


You are better off buying childrens clothes. Its cheaper. The pet stores cater to small yappy dogs .... lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Monkey in his snow suit.








Monkey's first day of work..


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Monkey is a hot firefighter - even wears his tie to the job!


----------

